# Sent in 40 cal stainless/black PT140 & received back a 9mm brown/black PT111



## HanoverFist (Feb 24, 2018)

Hi guys, new to forum here. Just wanted to give friendly warning about Taurus by sharing my experience with the class action lawsuit. I had a stainless/black 40 cal that had a part failure. I called Taurus about sending gun in for repair and they told me not to ship it to them, as my model fell under a lawsuit (this was back in beginning of 2017). I told them I didn't care about lawsuit and only wanted gun repaired, but they said no and that I had to wait until lawsuit was settled. After checking every few weeks month after month, the lawsuit was settled and I was able to ship pistol to them in October 2018. I called every few weeks to check on status and finally received answer Feb 16, 2018 (each and every call took more than 50 minutes in automated phone system). The answer they gave me was they were sending me a 9mm PT111 black/brown combo. I argued with rep and her supervisor, but made no progress. Taurus Co is as crooked as a dog's hind leg. They told me they could not replace my 40 cal with another 40 cal as they were not in production "right now". Seems to me, after some research, they will replace all the defective 40 Cal's with the less expensive 9mm and once all the pistol claims have been fulfilled they will more than likely miraculously go back to producing 40 Cal's. I will never buy another product from them.


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

HanoverFist said:


> Hi guys, new to forum here. Just wanted to give friendly warning about Taurus by sharing my experience with the class action lawsuit. I had a stainless/black 40 cal that had a part failure. I called Taurus about sending gun in for repair and they told me not to ship it to them, as my model fell under a lawsuit (this was back in beginning of 2017). I told them I didn't care about lawsuit and only wanted gun repaired, but they said no and that I had to wait until lawsuit was settled. After checking every few weeks month after month, the lawsuit was settled and I was able to ship pistol to them in October 2018. I called every few weeks to check on status and finally received answer Feb 16, 2018 (each and every call took more than 50 minutes in automated phone system). The answer they gave me was they were sending me a 9mm PT111 black/brown combo. I argued with rep and her supervisor, but made no progress. Taurus Co is as crooked as a dog's hind leg. They told me they could not replace my 40 cal with another 40 cal as they were not in production "right now". Seems to me, after some research, they will replace all the defective 40 Cal's with the less expensive 9mm and once all the pistol claims have been fulfilled they will more than likely miraculously go back to producing 40 Cal's. I will never buy another product from them.


Welcome and join the club....You are not alone.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Good luck with your PT111, if your lucky you'll get a good one, if not and it was like mine it'll be in Florida more than you have it. Best thing I did was trade it for a good dependable gun.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Taurus better get their crap together.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

HanoverFist said:


> Hi guys, new to forum here. Just wanted to give friendly warning about Taurus by sharing my experience with the class action lawsuit. I had a stainless/black 40 cal that had a part failure. I called Taurus about sending gun in for repair and they told me not to ship it to them, as my model fell under a lawsuit (this was back in beginning of 2017). I told them I didn't care about lawsuit and only wanted gun repaired, but they said no and that I had to wait until lawsuit was settled. After checking every few weeks month after month, the lawsuit was settled and I was able to ship pistol to them in October 2018. I called every few weeks to check on status and finally received answer Feb 16, 2018 (each and every call took more than 50 minutes in automated phone system). The answer they gave me was they were sending me a 9mm PT111 black/brown combo. I argued with rep and her supervisor, but made no progress. Taurus Co is as crooked as a dog's hind leg. They told me they could not replace my 40 cal with another 40 cal as they were not in production "right now". Seems to me, after some research, they will replace all the defective 40 Cal's with the less expensive 9mm and once all the pistol claims have been fulfilled they will more than likely miraculously go back to producing 40 Cal's. I will never buy another product from them.


We are all well versed on Taurus here at handgunforum. Taurus is mismanaged , poorly run and the worst CS in the industry . Do yourself a huge favor and trade that gun as soon as you get it.


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

I have a PT 140 and PT 111 they are staying with me lol. If they break I'll fix.


----------



## HanoverFist (Feb 24, 2018)

Thanks for the responses guys. I just wanted to share my experience with Taurus......hopefully it helps someone make a decision on their purchase. I personally will never buy another product from them. This PT 111 9mm they sent me to replace my 40cal is ugly as all get out!!! And I already have an all black PT111 and did not need another, as I tried to explain to the Taurus crooks. Now I have no 40cal, but have plenty of 40cal ammo. Again, lesson learned from doing business with Taurus. Don't see how they have stayed in business!


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Look at the bright side. You've got a good paperweight.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, you could get one of these in .40 S&W. I just bought this one, to go with my Shield 9mm, just last week.


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

The PT111 is a great gun....If you like your magazines that rattle...Your finish to wear off....
sights that come loose and fly off...Terrible triggers....If you like all those things it may be your gun
of choice?:mrgreen:


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

HanoverFist said:


> once all the pistol claims have been fulfilled they will more than likely miraculously go back to producing 40 Cal's.


I'm not so sure they'll so quickly go back into producing 40 cal. They just are not selling nationwide by any maker. Even LE has been moving back to 9mm in droves. Most local stores tell me the 40 Cal handguns by any manufacturer are just dead, sitting on the shelves and they no longer order many, if any, for stock. So Taurus may decide to wait and see if .40 becomes popular again before manufacturing them considering the costs associated with whatever upgrades are needed.


----------



## AggieWithA.45 (Mar 15, 2018)

HanoverFist said:


> Hi guys, new to forum here. Just wanted to give friendly warning about Taurus by sharing my experience with the class action lawsuit. I had a stainless/black 40 cal that had a part failure. I called Taurus about sending gun in for repair and they told me not to ship it to them, as my model fell under a lawsuit (this was back in beginning of 2017). I told them I didn't care about lawsuit and only wanted gun repaired, but they said no and that I had to wait until lawsuit was settled. After checking every few weeks month after month, the lawsuit was settled and I was able to ship pistol to them in October 2018. I called every few weeks to check on status and finally received answer Feb 16, 2018 (each and every call took more than 50 minutes in automated phone system). The answer they gave me was they were sending me a 9mm PT111 black/brown combo. I argued with rep and her supervisor, but made no progress. Taurus Co is as crooked as a dog's hind leg. They told me they could not replace my 40 cal with another 40 cal as they were not in production "right now". Seems to me, after some research, they will replace all the defective 40 Cal's with the less expensive 9mm and once all the pistol claims have been fulfilled they will more than likely miraculously go back to producing 40 Cal's. I will never buy another product from them.


I had a similar experience - sent in a PRO 24/7 .45 and Taurus said they were not making a .45 and were sending me a 9mm, Brown and Black PT111 that they had "made for a private distributor". It's not a .45. It's not stainless. It's blued.

So I called the court. Case number, if you need it is 13-CV24583. Spoke to Michelle Gallo who works for the Judge Patricia A. Seitz. I sent in a letter indicating the bait and switch Taurus is doing on those sending in anything other than a PT111, which the court added to the file. Oh, and by the way, the Taurus rep told me the PT111 was not a part of the original recall. It was. So you may want to send a letter as well and call the court: 305-523-5530. The more people that send a letter, the better the case against Taurus to make it right. I'm following the case at Pacer.gov to see what comes of the complaint, and I am not in receipt of the PT111. It's time for Taurus buyers to fight back.


----------



## AggieWithA.45 (Mar 15, 2018)

My next gun will be a Glock. And Taurus will never get my business after this Carter Settlement screwing. Send in a .45 and told they are sending me their lowest line 9mm.


----------



## AggieWithA.45 (Mar 15, 2018)

That is exactly what I plan to do when they make it right and send me an equivalent firearm. It can even jam like the first one, because I doubt they know how to build them any other way.


----------



## AggieWithA.45 (Mar 15, 2018)

HanoverFist said:


> Thanks for the responses guys. I just wanted to share my experience with Taurus......hopefully it helps someone make a decision on their purchase. I personally will never buy another product from them. This PT 111 9mm they sent me to replace my 40cal is ugly as all get out!!! And I already have an all black PT111 and did not need another, as I tried to explain to the Taurus crooks. Now I have no 40cal, but have plenty of 40cal ammo. Again, lesson learned from doing business with Taurus. Don't see how they have stayed in business!


They take recalled guns from Americans and re-sell them elsewhere is my guess.


----------



## tjkarch60 (Jul 14, 2017)

I guess I'm one of the lucky ones! I sent in a stainless PT138, .380, and am getting back a PT111 in brown/black.
That works for me because it will match my S&W M&P9.

AggieWithA.45, are you now "AggieWithA9mm?" Sorry, had to ask, I can imagine your anger.


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

God damn Taurus is making it harder and harder for me to defend the PT111 that I love.
I run a 1.4 million dollar company, nothing compared to Taurus but my crew could go in there and bring this company back in under a year. The competitive side of me drives me nuts, customer service is the only dept that the end user sees and is so easy to fix.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Outlaw said:


> God damn Taurus is making it harder and harder for me to defend the PT111 that I love.
> I run a 1.4 million dollar company, nothing compared to Taurus but my crew could go in there and bring this company back in under a year. The competitive side of me drives me nuts, customer service is the only dept that the end user sees and is so easy to fix.


I mostly agree with everything you said, and well said, but I'm not sure it's always easy to fix customer service. Often a company's bad attitude has taken such a deep root, you have to get rid of so many, as they won't adapt. They often detest or at least don't trust their own customer base and it becomes "them against us" attitude.

I took over a good bit of the CS department of a large entertainment and tech company before I retired. I came across a huge book maintained by a department manager and contributed to by a large amount of CS agents. It was called the Book of Shame and made fun of many customers over the years, reciting stories reflecting the customer's lack of technical abilities. I took the book and destroyed it, suggesting this never occur again. Within six months, I found the new Book of Shame they were adding to. It took me a couple of years to weed out the ones who would never change. It took longer to turn around the corporate attitude among those who were left. It was long and hard, but eventually we were winning national awards for our CS program and our CSI was going through the roof.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Taurus is doing the best they can to cut down on gun ownership, in this country and everywhere else they sell guns.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

Tell them that you want one of these, a 1911 .45 Auto. If they are going to substitute a gun, they might as well have sent this one.


----------

